# Lost my Blind Buddy today



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sad to announce to everyone that I lost my Boy today (my avatar).

Lot of hard miles on that 14yr old retriever and I can tell you without a doubt, he's had more airmiles than most americans. Tromped all across the midwest chasing ducks and geese, the dakotas to run down snows , all the way up to meet the birds in Peace River, Alberta , all the prairie provinces, to the east coast and up into the maritimes . 

he had a good life.


Was never rock steady (we used to refer to him as "shale" Remington - he'd break if he was amped), but I wouldn't have replaced his heart and drive for any other. It never mattered what, where, how cold, how far.... he was going to get that bird.

Though Mags will help fill the void, I swear that old saying is true; "_you only get one really great dog_". I had mine.


Born on Prince Edward Island between the northumberland Straits and the Gulf of St. Lawrence, January 29th, 1999 his final resting place will be in a hand carved Canard Noir by a master carver from the Green isle. During the offseason, He'll be on the mantle above the spot he used to lay to warm himself. 


During the season, he's going hunting. 




















always liked this shot. felt like it always told "his" story. Alot of labs would freak if you sent them out into an abyss - that there's no land, no opposite bank , just nothing but open sea on the horizon. So hunting the north atlantic with currents and tides, it made this first one big and the second one .... massive.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry for you loss always tough to lose your best friend prayin for ya!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss and good job keeping composed to post that. I'd be all tore up still.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Very heart felt...Sorry for your loss...Time very well Spent.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Sad our best furry friends don't last longer. Good memories will last.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Russell.

Remember the GREAT times. Sounds like you had lots.


----------



## NOLIMIT (May 13, 2004)

Sorry for your loss i know the feeling we lost our yellow lab of 16 yrs last friday i still look on the deck to see if he is ready to come in only to remember hes not here anymore so i feel your pain good luck this season


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear branta. You have that dog the life every duck dog wants.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That's tough. Sounds like he had a wonderful life thanks to you. And you best believe he enjoyed your company as much as you enjoyed his. Be glad you both gave it your all.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

You were blessed. At least he gets the best memorial imaginable.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm so sorry. But I'm convinced that your past Lab will communicate with your future one guiding that one in making you happy for giving him a good life.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow Russel I know how much it sucks to lose a dog. I was just telling someone about the opening day Hunt at F P. both dogs sitting in the open and birds still came in. Both dogs steady and honoring. 

Deb and I share your loss. Miss that rock hound.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Had to remind you of the "fun chukar hunt" you and Rem won. With a little help. He had a good life with you.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Sorry Branta


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

His passing will bring you tears now, but your memory of him will bring you smiles forever.

Godspeed.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry to hear that, never easy......


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry for your lose man. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

So sorry to hear that. I loved hearing the stories about him.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Branta said:


> During the season, he's going hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
broke my heart seeing this, mine os around 11, only does this and is gunshy, will find those birds in the grass if no one shoots for about ten or fifteen minutes. sorry for your loss and hope my day keeps going further away, hate to find another pup.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss! 


"StinkFinger"


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Dog had a heck of a life. Better than most thanks to you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Labs are our hunting partners, set at the end of our beds, set beside you in your truck, act like a 5 year old when they know that we are going hunting, always wanting to please you, always trusting you, always in our hearts.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry for your Loss. You have to be happy to have a Lab to live that long. A Lab with a Can is Classic.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

So very sorry. They give us their everything. They are a true example of unconditional love. He's in good company waiting for you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tough loss....you'll always have the good memories and so will he!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear of his passing Russel. Memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. On a positive note you were able to give your dog birds. I try but I'm a crappy waterfowler so you were able to get more retrieves for a dog that had the drive, they love those birds. Remember the good times.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Deepest condoleces to you and the family on your loss. Met you both for the first time at the 2006 GDHA youth hunt. Here is a picture. I think some kids were quacking on a duck call so Rem was distracted. Steve


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you loved that dog and it had a great life hunting with you. Your story makes me want to feed my golden a steak for dinner.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Russ...

Looks like he was a great dog and friend. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, but it also sounds like you both enjoyed life to it's fullest during his short tenner here.


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

_"Heaven goes by favor. If it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in. "_ (Mark Twain)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

thanks for the condolences guys - means alot.

it goes without saying, 
yesterday really, really sucked. But it did feel better to pick up his remains last night and bring him home again.

I look forward to getting his Black Duck (urn) completed and we'll get out again next season for another hunt.

I have to admit,
this morning started out rough. All you dog guys know there's a set "routine" in the morning. very surreal this morning coming down the stairs, half asleep and you expect to see him lying there. welled up a bit when I poured out Mags' food and instead of wolfing it down like she normally does if Rem was there, she instantly shot to the back door, then ran back to the bowl, then back again like she was looking for him. (they always eat together. no one starts until they're both at the bowls). That sucked. 

~~~~~~
yep, lots of great memories and thank you for reminding me of some of the really great ones.

Like JYDog ; That was a fine day! Besting some upland dogs at their own game and a great duck beatdown at Fish Point.

and the youth hunts we'd volunteer to guide - remmers pic even made the paper one year.

and yes, I was lucky and he was pretty lucky. Like this; Hunt Mani for a week, then hunt the michigan opener, to then head out to the maritmes all in the same month!



















at least I did my part trying to get him under some birds!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

so over a 14yr career, there's definitely some stories, right?

Here's a story and some sage advise: trust your dogs


had an epic snow goose hunt in the dakotas. it was one of those mornings that you were shooting as fast as you could get reloaded again. (shot 132 that day)

so remmer is doing his work after a huge rip on a flock and he just had that "dog possessed" look. Like he was on goose crack!!

so he brings back a goose and as he turns he stiffins up , like he's on "missle lock" for the next one.

send him. he bolts.

and where _I_ thought the bird was... was not even close! he blew me off on the whistle command one time, two times , three... (now I'm Pi$$ed!)

remmer's hauling (bleep) like he's been shot out of a cannon, I remembered that look in his eyes and I half wonder "he's lost his mind!"

he leaves the field, I see a black _something_ go down the ditch, over the road, down the ditch and over a hill.

What the Ffff...

"dude. where's he going?!!" says my buddy. then "more birds coming, let's get em".

shortly after that rip, I see Remmer in the distance, haulin' it right back and as he hits the edge of the field, I saw the blue goose in his mouth.

I never saw that one spill out of the retreating flock - but he did.

trust your dogs.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss Russell. I know how hard it is to lose a buddy like that.

Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Branta,

So very sad to hear, yet it makes me feel so proud to have read your words about your buddy. I understand the bond, and understand how you feel. I think your provided the best life you could. And the way you speak of him, proves that there is no bond quite as strong as a duck hunter and his dog. 

I am sure he is up there hunting on the marsh in the sky running down birds all day. And he will be waiting for you when your time comes. 

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------

